# How to sync FreeBSD with Google drive



## bdario58 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello everybody,

I'm a newbie on FreeBSD so I'm sorry for my question.

My goal is to have a sync with google drive. I have FreeBSD 10.2 and I would like to have a sync with my google drive.
Looking in google I found rclone (rclone-v1.32-freebsd-amd64.zip) and I believe it's fine for me so I follow the instructions found into the *.zip file but I'm not able to install it. Same problem with gdrive and unison.

I'm just able to install package using `pkg install packagename`

Thank so much for your kind help.

Best regards,
Dario


----------



## Murph (Jul 14, 2016)

You could take a look at the net/grive port.  I've no idea if it is any good, I'm just aware that it exists.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 14, 2016)

If you are looking for rclone port.

See PR 205462.


----------



## bdario58 (Jul 14, 2016)

Murph said:


> You could take a look at the net/grive port.  I've no idea if it is any good, I'm just aware that it exists.


Hi Murph 

I took a look for grive, it's no longer supported and it doesn't perform synchro.

Thank you very much for your reply
Dario


----------



## bdario58 (Jul 14, 2016)

cpm said:


> If you are looking for rclone port.
> 
> See PR 205462


Hi cpm

Sorry but I'm not able to install it, this is my first time with freebsd FreeBSD.

Isn't there any way to install rclone using pkg?

Thank you for your help
Dario


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 14, 2016)

Is not possible ATM, because rclone port hasn't yet landed into the ports tree.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2016)

You're going to have to wait quite some time:


> All these go ports will land into the ports tree after Jan 1, 2017 when 9.X will retire.


----------



## ctaranotte (Aug 9, 2016)

you can extract the zip (here) and install rclone manually: 

rclone (binary) in /usr/local/sbin/rclone and 
rclone.1 (manpage) in /usr/local/man/man1/rclone.1


----------

